# Which one?



## Awdofgum (Feb 27, 2008)

I can't decide, it is for computer graphics class and the one i choose will be entered in an art show competition. 
Please help me decide.

Bridge:



Isolation: 



Nature's Eyes:


----------



## Westside (Feb 27, 2008)

Definitely the bridge, not that they look bad, but the other two seem to have a bit of a sloppy finish feeling to them.


----------



## xJonny (Feb 27, 2008)

I like the bridge, it looks the most professional


----------



## Agjsdfd (Feb 27, 2008)

Jeez!
Voted for nature eye by mistake o.o.
Yeah I like the bridge too.


----------



## Awdofgum (Feb 27, 2008)

i've decided to go with the bridge, being as everyone likes it the best.

Size 1600x1200


----------



## Awdofgum (Feb 28, 2008)

Hump De Bump


----------



## JPH (Feb 28, 2008)

I like the Bridge image.

It's very interesting to look at...


----------



## Rayder (Feb 28, 2008)

Another vote for the bridge.....


----------



## VVoltz (Feb 28, 2008)

the Bridge one is so cool!


----------



## SimpleSimon08 (Feb 28, 2008)

Bridge is great but almost voted for isolation can't believe no one has yet.


----------



## Railgun (Feb 28, 2008)

the bridge is looking really cool, nice!


----------



## Awdofgum (Feb 28, 2008)

thanks, all of you have permission to use it as wallpaper


----------

